# steering wheel turns, tires dont?



## XxBlackSentraxX (Nov 13, 2003)

I was coming back to my school parking lot tonight, and problems arose. I was pulling into a spot and had to back out since there were no spots in this section available. After I backed up, I was turning my wheel to the left to straighten it, and it made a popping noise and the steering wheel became a hell of a lot easier to steer, but the tires will not turn with the wheel at all. The car will still drive forward, but it took me like 20 minutes to get the tires turned enough to actually get into the spot. From looking at the car in the dark, nothing looked out of place, but are there any guesses as to what is wrong?


----------



## i3ulldog (Oct 29, 2006)

Your rack & pinion unit is the place i'd be looking.


----------



## zero1dhd (Aug 22, 2006)

i3ulldog said:


> Your rack & pinion unit is the place i'd be looking.


that or tie rods / ends

search I think I have read abou this before


----------

